# STOCK AND PIN NEEDED URGENTLY !!



## FourBurrowHunt (6 January 2012)

HI EVERYONE SORRY FOR CAPS LOCK IT IS STUCK , GREAT ! DOES ANYONE HAVE A STOCK PIN AND STOCK FOR SALE CHEAP OR THAT I CAN BORROW ? I LIVE IN PENZANCE CORNWALL X


----------



## Happy Hunter (6 January 2012)

I have bought from this seller before and can reccomend - they post quick!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/READY-TIE...ds_Equestrian_Clothing_MJ&hash=item19cc506cbf



This pin should do! - 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Shires-St...uestrian_Clothing_MJ&var=&hash=item950413dd4f

Do try your local tack shop - they have simple pins that would probably only be a few pounds. 
You could always wear a tie and shirt  - This looks smart enough for most packs!

I would try and get the saddle sorted as a priority! - Can you control your horse comfortably doing XC or fun rides? as its a fairly intense experience (thats why we all keep doing it!   ) and I wouldnt like you to be overfaced - Have you been on foot before to see what its like??


----------



## Fiagai (6 January 2012)

FBH

I see from your recent posts that you are looking to borrow stock and pin, Pelham with reins and a horse and your saddle doesnt fit...

Before you go hunting I suggest that you take a long hard think about whether you are quite ready to go hunting


----------



## FourBurrowHunt (7 January 2012)

He'll be fine


----------



## millreef (7 January 2012)

Fiagai said:



			FBH

I see from your recent posts that you are looking to borrow stock and pin, Pelham with reins and a horse and your saddle doesnt fit...

Before you go hunting I suggest that you take a long hard think about whether you are quite ready to go hunting 

Click to expand...

Hilarious!


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (7 January 2012)

keep us updated...would be lovely to see a video 


_watch this space guys  haha whatever next! _


----------



## PortwayPaddy (7 January 2012)

If your lack of equipment runs to borrowing something so basic as a stock and pin, I second Fiagia.  

I really would re-think your ability to ride at speed, be able to control your horse and not be a liability or danger to other riders.

Paddy


----------



## VOM (7 January 2012)

Umm why don't you just order one on line, it's not like you need to buy an expensive one?


----------



## Echo Bravo (7 January 2012)

This is really a wind up. TROLL


----------



## L&M (7 January 2012)

I am confused - do they not have shops in Cornwall?!


----------



## tjmadron (7 January 2012)

Eclipse and Cornwall farmers both do stocks and pins ... while at eclipse in sure Jill will give you all the saddle info you need as she is a qualified saddle fitter ..........


----------



## FourBurrowHunt (8 January 2012)

Yes i just couldnnt get out then , Now i have one and i was advised by a saddler that he will be fine thanks x


----------



## BombayMix (8 January 2012)

Seriously FourBurrowHunt, another ridiculous post? Do you even have a horse?


----------



## Fiagai (8 January 2012)

FourBurrowHunt said:



			He'll be fine
		
Click to expand...

Ok so....


----------



## Lulwind (9 January 2012)

BooM said:



			Seriously FourBurrowHunt, another ridiculous post? Do you even have a horse?
		
Click to expand...

On another post is asking to borrow a horse

No questions yet about transport


----------



## arizonahoney (9 January 2012)

Lulwind said:



			On another post is asking to borrow a horse

No questions yet about transport

Click to expand...

Don't worry...there will be a pumpkin along shortly, pulling a glorious golden trailer


----------



## FourBurrowHunt (9 January 2012)

oh just shut up if you cant be nice and yes i do have a horse


----------



## Silent Knight (9 January 2012)

should change your name to fourborrowhunt


----------



## shoo (9 January 2012)

Murphysgirl said:



			should change your name to fourborrowhunt 

Click to expand...


----------

